# Weird issue: Battery draining with laptop is off after updating to Mint 16



## ToeClaws (Dec 13, 2013)

I posted this on the Mint Forums, but so far despite many views, no one has an explanation for it. 

So, the details - this is a HP Ultrabook Envy Pro 4 (rev. b000) Ultrabook.  I ran into this issue with Linux Mint 14, but it was only on the book for about a week before I updated to Mint 15, and the problem went away with that update.  Recently, Mint 16 came out so I updated the OS again, and the battery issue is back.

What happens is when I shutdown the book, Linux does the usual power down and the Ultrabook shuts off.  Visually, this looks like any normal shutdown - all terminal messages indicate a power down, all lights on the unit go out, and it looks off.  The battery, however, continues to experience a slight drain similar to the level of putting it into suspend mode.  If I book the system up using a USB stick and Mint 15, then shut it down, I don't have the problem.  

My suspicion is that there is an ACPI call being fudged where the unit is keeping something in a standby state even though a shutdown command has been issued.  I just don't know where to begin trying to figure out what's doing it - kernel?  Module?  One boolean operator in a config file somewhere?  If anyone has any ideas, shoot - so far this has been stumping everyone I've asked. :/


----------



## Runefox (Dec 13, 2013)

That is quite weird... Do you happen to have dmesg / system.log files you could post to compare between Mint 15 on the USB stick and Mint 16 on the HDD?


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey Rune.  Yeah, I have a couple dmesg outputs - they're both around 65K, so I'll just post the battery and ACPI relevant stuff from each.  I'm going to need to do this as two posts as there's a 25K character limit per post:


Mint 15:
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000aaebf000-0x00000000aafbefff] ACPI NVS
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000aafbf000-0x00000000aaffefff] ACPI data
[    0.000000] efi:  ACPI=0xaaffe000  ACPI 2.0=0xaaffe014  SMBIOS=0xaaebef98 
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000aaffe014 00024 (v02 HPQOEM)
[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 00000000aaffe210 000B4 (v01 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 00000001 HP   01000013)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000aaffb000 0010C (v05 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000aafe8000 0FFD1 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000000 ACPI 00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000aafba000 00040
[    0.000000] ACPI: UEFI 00000000aaffd000 00236 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: ASF! 00000000aaffc000 000A5 (v32 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000aaffa000 00038 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000aaff9000 0008C (v03 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000aaff8000 0003C (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 00000000aafe7000 00176 (v01 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: WDAT 00000000aafe6000 00224 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000aafe5000 006FE (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00001000 ACPI 00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 00000000aafe3000 00028 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000aafe2000 004C1 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00001000 ACPI 00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: ASPT 00000000aafe0000 00034 (v07 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: DBGP 00000000aafdf000 00034 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FPDT 00000000aafdd000 00044 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000aafdb000 008A2 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00003000 ACPI 00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000aafda000 00A92 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00003000 ACPI 00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: DMAR 00000000aafd9000 000B8 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: BGRT 00000000aafd8000 00038 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408
[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x00] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000
[    0.061369] ACPI: Core revision 20121018
[    0.193436] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xaaebf000-0xaafbefff] (1048576 bytes)
[    0.194654] ACPI: bus type pci registered
[    0.230996] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)
[    0.230998] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)
[    0.231000] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)
[    0.231004] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)
[    0.233380] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
[    0.236139] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code
[    0.240994] ACPI: SSDT 00000000aae19018 0083B (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20111123)
[    0.241599] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
[    0.241602] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 0083B (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20111123)
[    0.242004] ACPI: SSDT 00000000aae5ba98 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20111123)
[    0.242647] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
[    0.242650] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20111123)
[    0.254131] ACPI: SSDT 00000000aae18d98 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20111123)
[    0.254725] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
[    0.254727] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20111123)
[    0.255856] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[    0.255862] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)
[    0.255887] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
[    0.379890] ACPI: Power Resource [FN00] (off)
[    0.380012] ACPI: Power Resource [FN01] (off)
[    0.380129] ACPI: Power Resource [FN02] (off)
[    0.380247] ACPI: Power Resource [FN03] (off)
[    0.380361] ACPI: Power Resource [FN04] (off)
[    0.380813] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62
[    0.381246] ACPI: ACPI Dock Station Driver: 1 docks/bays found
[    0.381252] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug
[    0.381599] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-fe])
[    0.381602] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
[    0.406123] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]
[    0.406165] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]
[    0.406300]  pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC support notification failed, disabling PCIe ASPM
[    0.406978] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *7
[    0.407033] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)
[    0.407085] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
[    0.407137] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)
[    0.407187] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
[    0.407238] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *7
[    0.407289] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)
[    0.407341] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)
[    0.407666] ACPI: bus type scsi registered
[    0.407736] ACPI: bus type usb registered
[    0.407887] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[    0.423895] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[    0.423909] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
[    0.423972] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)
[    0.423996] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)
[    0.424117] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)
[    0.424157] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)
[    0.424226] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)
[    0.424254] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)
[    0.424310] system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)
[    0.424355] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs HPQ8001 PNP0303 (active)
[    0.424391] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs SYN1e7d SYN1e00 SYN0002 PNP0f13 (active)
[    0.482072] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs HPQ0004 (active)
[    0.482250] system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)
[    0.482652] system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)
[    0.482772] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices
[    0.482773] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
[    1.658841] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)
[    1.658953] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]
[    1.659024] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]
[    1.659062] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]
[    1.659117] ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)
[    1.659145] ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)
[    1.659173] ACPI: Fan [FAN2] (off)
[    1.659202] ACPI: Fan [FAN3] (off)
[    1.659229] ACPI: Fan [FAN4] (off)
[    1.659292] ACPI: Requesting acpi_cpufreq
[    1.778298] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (40 C)
[    1.778614] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (40 C)
[    1.778687] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ02] (28 C)
[    1.980208] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)
[    2.440566] ACPI Warning: For \_SB_.PCI0.EHC2.HUBN.PR01.PR11._PLD: Return Package has no elements (empty) (20121018/nspredef-463)
[    3.169945] ACPI Error: Needed [Integer/String/Buffer], found [Reference] ffff88014272e360 (20121018/exresop-422)
[    3.169950] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_OPERAND_TYPE, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] (20121018/dswexec-460)
[    3.169954] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.GFX0.DD02._BCM] (Node ffff8801492e8820), AE_AML_OPERAND_TYPE (20121018/psparse-537)
[    3.169958] ACPI Error: Evaluating _BCM failed (20121018/video-372)
[    3.170071] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)
[    5.252812] ACPI Error: No handler for Region [RCM0] (ffff8801492e9b88) [SystemCMOS] (20121018/evregion-376)
[    5.252819] ACPI Error: Region SystemCMOS (ID=5) has no handler (20121018/exfldio-305)
[    5.252824] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.WMID.ESDT] (Node ffff8801492c8b18), AE_NOT_EXIST (20121018/psparse-537)
[    5.252830] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_._Q42] (Node ffff8801492f0550), AE_NOT_EXIST (20121018/psparse-537)
[   13.456758] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMIO 1 (20121018/utaddress-251)
[   13.456767] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
[   13.456772] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000530-0x000000000000053f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIX 1 (20121018/utaddress-251)
[   13.456777] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000530-0x000000000000053f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIO 2 (20121018/utaddress-251)
[   13.456781] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
[   13.456783] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000052f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIX 1 (20121018/utaddress-251)
[   13.456787] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000052f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIO 2 (20121018/utaddress-251)
[   13.456791] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
[    1.980183] [Firmware Bug]: battery: (dis)charge rate invalid.
[    1.980208] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 13, 2013)

Mint 16:
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000aaebf000-0x00000000aafbefff] ACPI NVS
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000aafbf000-0x00000000aaffefff] ACPI data
[    0.000000] efi:  ACPI=0xaaffe000  ACPI 2.0=0xaaffe014  SMBIOS=0xaaebef98 
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000aaffe014 00024 (v02 HPQOEM)
[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 00000000aaffe210 000B4 (v01 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 00000001 HP   01000013)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000aaffb000 0010C (v05 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000aafe8000 0FFD1 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000000 ACPI 00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000aafba000 00040
[    0.000000] ACPI: UEFI 00000000aaffd000 00236 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: ASF! 00000000aaffc000 000A5 (v32 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000aaffa000 00038 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000aaff9000 0008C (v03 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000aaff8000 0003C (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 00000000aafe7000 00176 (v01 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: WDAT 00000000aafe6000 00224 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000aafe5000 006FE (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00001000 ACPI 00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 00000000aafe3000 00028 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000aafe2000 004C1 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00001000 ACPI 00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: ASPT 00000000aafe0000 00034 (v07 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: DBGP 00000000aafdf000 00034 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FPDT 00000000aafdd000 00044 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000aafdb000 008A2 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00003000 ACPI 00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000aafda000 00A92 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00003000 ACPI 00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: DMAR 00000000aafd9000 000B8 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: BGRT 00000000aafd8000 00038 (v01 HPQOEM INSYDE   00000001 HP   00040000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408
[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x00] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000
[    0.057370] ACPI: Core revision 20130517
[    0.067167] ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired
[    0.193757] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xaaebf000-0xaafbefff] (1048576 bytes)
[    0.195057] ACPI: bus type PCI registered
[    0.195061] acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.5
[    0.228497] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)
[    0.228501] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)
[    0.228504] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)
[    0.228506] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)
[    0.230799] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
[    0.233486] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code
[    0.238122] ACPI: SSDT 00000000aae19018 0083B (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20111123)
[    0.238715] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
[    0.238719] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 0083B (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20111123)
[    0.240671] ACPI: SSDT 00000000aae5ba98 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20111123)
[    0.241301] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
[    0.241304] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20111123)
[    0.246447] ACPI: SSDT 00000000aae18d98 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20111123)
[    0.247029] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
[    0.247032] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20111123)
[    0.251461] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[    0.251473] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S1_] (20130517/hwxface-571)
[    0.251482] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20130517/hwxface-571)
[    0.251505] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)
[    0.251507] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
[    0.251544] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug
[    0.254648] ACPI: ACPI Dock Station Driver: 1 docks/bays found
[    0.470075] ACPI: Power Resource [FN00] (off)
[    0.470228] ACPI: Power Resource [FN01] (off)
[    0.470378] ACPI: Power Resource [FN02] (off)
[    0.470527] ACPI: Power Resource [FN03] (off)
[    0.470673] ACPI: Power Resource [FN04] (off)
[    0.471641] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-fe])
[    0.471804] acpi PNP0A08:00: ACPI _OSC support notification failed, disabling PCIe ASPM
[    0.471808] acpi PNP0A08:00: Unable to request _OSC control (_OSC support mask: 0x08)
[    0.472652] acpiphp_glue: can't evaluate _ADR (0x5)
[    0.473241] pci 0000:00:14.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI
[    0.473771] pci 0000:00:1a.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI
[    0.474003] pci 0000:00:1b.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI
[    0.474224] pci 0000:00:1c.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI
[    0.474444] pci 0000:00:1c.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI
[    0.474746] pci 0000:00:1d.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI
[    0.476083] pci 0000:01:00.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI
[    0.486641] pci 0000:02:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI
[    0.561276] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *7
[    0.561352] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)
[    0.561426] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
[    0.561497] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)
[    0.561566] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
[    0.561636] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *7
[    0.561706] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)
[    0.561774] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)
[    0.562294] ACPI: Enabled 5 GPEs in block 00 to 3F
[    0.562304] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0: notify handler is installed
[    0.562386] Found 1 acpi root devices
[    0.562428] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62
[    0.562757] ACPI: bus type ATA registered
[    0.562839] ACPI: bus type USB registered
[    0.563037] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[    0.578901] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[    0.578918] ACPI: bus type PNP registered
[    0.578983] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)
[    0.579009] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)
[    0.579135] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)
[    0.579179] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)
[    0.579259] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)
[    0.579293] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)
[    0.579355] system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)
[    0.579401] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs HPQ8001 PNP0303 (active)
[    0.579439] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs SYN1e7d SYN1e00 SYN0002 PNP0f13 (active)
[    0.637277] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs HPQ0004 (active)
[    0.637480] system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)
[    0.637899] system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)
[    0.638024] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices
[    0.638027] ACPI: bus type PNP unregistered
[    1.682294] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)
[    1.682491] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]
[    1.682634] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]
[    1.682738] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]
[    1.682818] ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)
[    1.682869] ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)
[    1.682919] ACPI: Fan [FAN2] (off)
[    1.682967] ACPI: Fan [FAN3] (off)
[    1.683017] ACPI: Fan [FAN4] (off)
[    1.683097] ACPI: Requesting acpi_cpufreq
[    1.694200] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (40 C)
[    1.694593] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (40 C)
[    1.694726] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ02] (28 C)
[    1.898985] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)
[    2.214383] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Integer], ACPI requires [Package] (20130517/nsarguments-95)
[    2.214425] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Integer], ACPI requires [Package] (20130517/nsarguments-95)
[    3.062864] ACPI Error: Needed [Integer/String/Buffer], found [Reference] ffff880148fa4c18 (20130517/exresop-422)
[    3.063751] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_OPERAND_TYPE, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] (20130517/dswexec-461)
[    3.064651] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.GFX0.DD02._BCM] (Node ffff880149315820), AE_AML_OPERAND_TYPE (20130517/psparse-536)
[    3.065578] ACPI Error: Evaluating _BCM failed (20130517/video-367)
[    3.066608] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)
[    3.786155] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMIO 1 (20130517/utaddress-251)
[    3.786165] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
[    3.786170] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000530-0x000000000000053f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIX 1 (20130517/utaddress-251)
[    3.786175] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000530-0x000000000000053f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIO 2 (20130517/utaddress-251)
[    3.786179] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
[    3.786181] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000052f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIX 1 (20130517/utaddress-251)
[    3.786184] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000052f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIO 2 (20130517/utaddress-251)
[    3.786188] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
[    1.897730] [Firmware Bug]: battery: (dis)charge rate invalid.
[    1.898985] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)


Interesting to note that both versions point out a battery firmware bug, and lack specific ACPI IO controllers.  :/


----------



## Runefox (Dec 13, 2013)

Just doing a bit of digging, these ACPI messages may be a red herring. Apparently it's possible to remedy them by blacklisting a few modules in modprobe:



> blacklist pcspkr
> blacklist lpc_ich
> blacklist gpio-ich



It shouldn't have any ill effect seeing as the ACPI messages are about the system automatically disabling these conflicting modules. That should at least clean up the logs a bit, and if there's a bug related to it, may be part of the problem.

EDIT: One other option to try that I've run across is to add the parameter *reboot=acpi* and/or *acpi_osi=Linux* to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in your grub config. Supposedly this works as a workaround; It might also be worth trying to use the parameter GRUB_TERMINAL=console to get shutdown messages in case it's actually hanging.


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 13, 2013)

The PC Speaker was already blacklisted - not sure why it's being squawked about in the dmesg.  I added the other two in, and I'll keep it at just those for now and see if there is any difference.  I think that's probably a red herring as well, but will keep changes to a couple things at a time to narrow down the issue (if we even can).  Next I'll give the Grub boot parameters a try.  I already have it set to use the terminal on startup and shutdown - I've always liked seeing everything going on during boot and shutdown, so I can confirm already that it's not hanging on any shutdown process.  *shrugs*  I dunno...  this could just be a very weird one in a billion issue - certainly have never seen it on any other work or home system in my life.  Appreciate the help Rune.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 13, 2013)

Actually, I just realized; This is an Ultrabook? I wonder if there's been anything in the kernel changelog between Mint 15 and 16 regarding Intel Smart Connect Technology? I ran across this kernel patch to disable it and the description reads:



> + Intel Smart Connect is a technology intended to permit devices to
> + update state by resuming for a short period of time at regular
> + intervals. If a user enables this functionality under Windows and
> + then reboots into Linux, the system may remain configured to resume
> ...


----------

